# "The roots of petite"



## Lauris (7 Sep 2015)

Hi!

It has been a while since my last tank was scaped... now I'm in the process of RIPping 
apart my current tank, and woke up last Sunday with a tiny inspirational mood. 
I'm taking it as a little warm up before I re-escape my current project..

A little about this nano project:

Tank: Fluval spec 19
Capacity: 19L
Light: Beamswork Hi-Lumen 1000 LED
Light suspension: DIY
Filtration: Fluval spec 19
Heating: 50w

Soil system:
ADA Power sand
ADA Bacter100
ADA Claer Super
ADA Amazonia
ADA Amazonia powder

Seiruy stone: 1Kg
Roots: Azaela

Plants:
Anubias petite
Peacock moss

Water: RO+JBL Aquadur
Fertilisation: Tropica Specialized, EL Potassium
Co2: Liquid carbon

Live stock: Shrimp

and a bit in photos:
Yesterdays..in the process..




 




 


out of shed. DIY the suspension rail. and new cover from 4mm polycarbonate

Ready for scape




Some goodies for soil system


 



Robbed my current tank


 

 

Planted and cycled media added 


 

 

Transferred to bedroom and flooded


 

 

Now.. day 2. 
Water cleared. Waiting for the cycle to come down with its current amonia  spikes 













my Sunday inspiration

Thanks for watching/reading


----------



## alto (7 Sep 2015)

Fantastic inspiration!
I'm so pleased that you saved that wonderful planted root from Colisia Vallem (where did the fish go?)

 - especially as I have a couple of these tanks 
I threw one up a couple weeks ago when I found baby shrimp in the filter, very boring though, just added used ADA soil & plant scraps & wood ... it's doing surprisingly well given the Spec 19 LED


----------



## Ady34 (8 Sep 2015)

Very nice little scape and great use of a mature planted branch


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Sep 2015)

Are you planning some carpet planting or why did you use Amazonia substrate?


----------



## parotet (8 Sep 2015)

Hi Lauris

Another great tank!

Jordi


----------



## Lauris (8 Sep 2015)

Martin in China said:


> Are you planning some carpet planting or why did you use Amazonia substrate?


Martin,
it helps to maintain better water quality, stabilise ph and lower kh. Also it has good uptake and release of nutrient rates in water column. I have no plans to make it carpet. And besides that this was the only substrate available in my shed. 

I am planted!


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Sep 2015)

As I was posting, I thought that this would be the reason using Amazonia.


----------



## Lauris (8 Sep 2015)

alto said:


> Fantastic inspiration!
> I'm so pleased that you saved that wonderful planted root from Colisia Vallem (where did the fish go?)
> 
> - especially as I have a couple of these tanks
> I threw one up a couple weeks ago when I found baby shrimp in the filter, very boring though, just added used ADA soil & plant scraps & wood ... it's doing surprisingly well given the Spec 19 LED


thanks. I still have vallem running. I guess I will re-home rams and keep the embers. and my one puffer. I will borrow tank to keep them in, while I will drystart new project

I am planted!


----------



## Jose (8 Sep 2015)

Great design!. I feel like something of a darker background would make more mysterious.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (8 Sep 2015)

Brilliant! Esp. like the branch at left top flying in the "air". Nice reuse of petite as well!


----------



## Lauris (8 Sep 2015)

Jose said:


> Great design!. I feel like something of a darker background would make more mysterious.


Thanks!

Tried to add black background but the result didn't justify. went very heavy, more depressing.. need something easy to perceive in my bedroom 

I am planted!


----------



## banthaman.jm (10 Sep 2015)

great tank 
Jim


----------



## ismayandi (11 Sep 2015)

aaahhhh beautiful tank.....


----------



## Lauris (16 Sep 2015)

gave it a little cut today.
Still no live stock in. From 8ppm it went down to 4ppm, 2ppm and now 1ppm in amonia. as amonia dropping nitrites spiking. but well should be good in a week as nitrates raising well after each wc. currently doing 70% twice a week.. 




I am planted!


----------



## Lauris (27 Sep 2015)

Tank cycled in 2 weeks. Shrimp in for a week already. Seems happy to me.
Played a bit with my camera around, equipment in use Canon 5DMK III + HELIOS-44M and 2 extender rings


----------



## Sarpijk (27 Sep 2015)

H! Nice looking tank! Could you share some info on the DIY hanging rail?


----------



## Marius_20 (27 Sep 2015)

Hi, you have a nice tank. The shrimps are so beautiful.


----------



## Lauris (6 Oct 2015)

Just a quick one. 
1 Months Update. All good, looks like all settling in. Anubias getting thicker
Shrimps getting more red and I have now 3 pregnant. Moss is growing really fast.





























dosing so far: Tropica specialized 5 pushes on wc, Potassium Easy Life 3 pushes on wc, easy life ferrum 1ml on wc, easy life carbo - daily 1ml

Light for 7hours a day (raised from 6 hours in month) works a trick so far


----------



## Lauris (6 Oct 2015)

Sarpijk said:


> H! Nice looking tank! Could you share some info on the DIY hanging rail?



Hi! This was made with some plastic T joints and rails, painted with Magnolia (found in shed).
Rails and joints came of my daughters old bed tent cover like this one:


----------



## Lauris (20 Mar 2016)

And... long time since I updated this one 

Still alive. My wife is 100% against any changes in this tank. So I think no rescape for 19L any soon


----------



## Sk3lly (20 Mar 2016)

Thats a lot of lovely looking Anubias'


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martin in Holland (21 Mar 2016)

Anubias might be considered a common plant, but it's still one of my favorite once.


----------



## Lauris (21 Mar 2016)

Yeah. And I still like it. Very easy on maintanance, not demandig and beautiful 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (21 Mar 2016)

I've spotted dwarf puffer there. Does it have any interest to shrimps as food source? What food you provide for that fish?


----------



## Lauris (21 Mar 2016)

Yes, it is dwarf puffer. They do feed from pest snails (still plenty of them in that anubias), also they love bloodworm. They were put in there because of my other project was taken apart, jot for a time for now. They do not bother to touch existing cherries, but they like to eat newborns, as I see them no more 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Mar 2016)

Lauris said:


> My wife is 100% against any changes in this tank.


I can see why...lovely scape.


----------



## alto (21 Mar 2016)

This is a lovely scape for the Spec 19 (such a narrow tank!)



Lauris said:


> My wife is 100% against any changes in this tank.


an excellent reason to _find_ another Spec 19 to play in


----------



## mlgt (21 Mar 2016)

Lovely tank. I set one of these shallow wide tanks before with a few branches and I used it to grow fissidens.


----------



## CooKieS (21 Mar 2016)

awesome! me like it!


----------



## Lauris (21 Mar 2016)

alto said:


> This is a lovely scape for the Spec 19 (such a narrow tank!)
> 
> 
> an excellent reason to _find_ another Spec 19 to play in


If I go 3rd tank I might have no wife more. haha.

but on the serious note - I have no time to maintain 3rd scape. Sometimes on this one wc is postponed to 2 or 3 weeks 

Sent from my SM-A300FU using Tapatalk


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Mar 2016)

Featured on FB Gallery


----------



## Lauris (29 Mar 2016)

LondonDragon said:


> Featured on FB Gallery


Thank you! 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ben C (29 Mar 2016)

Hi Lauris - amazing tank. Any particular tips on such luxuriant Anubias growth? I can't see a speck of algae on it anywhere! 
Thanks for posting - great tank.


----------



## aquanick (30 Mar 2016)

Brilliant..!!


----------



## Halley (30 Mar 2016)

Love the tank - one question - i planted alot of anubius on some azealia wood and it all eventually rotted off.  None of my other plants were affected.  Have you had any experience of this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (30 Mar 2016)

Ben C said:


> Hi Lauris - amazing tank. Any particular tips on such luxuriant Anubias growth? I can't see a speck of algae on it anywhere!
> Thanks for posting - great tank.


Hi Ben! 

Nothing too specific to highlight. Fertilisation once a week with Tropica Specislized, Potassium and a bit of extra iron. Easy carbo on daily basis, moderate light for 7h a day, RO water, reminerals

Thanks 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauris (30 Mar 2016)

Halley said:


> Love the tank - one question - i planted alot of anubius on some azealia wood and it all eventually rotted off.  None of my other plants were affected.  Have you had any experience of this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi! 

Never had anything alike. This was grown from one small portion over a 3 year period. I used to have some bba issues but once I got things back in order, never had any issues after. 

Best they feel with roots exposed to water. Can survive without much of nutrients but loves when you have the bunde (rich fertilisation, co2 and Iight).. Like any other plant. They may drop off old leaves in the adaption period but should re-grow easily

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------



## CooKieS (31 Mar 2016)

I hope to grow my plants as healthier as yours in my new nano cube...these anubia petite looks awesome!


----------



## zgmarkozg (31 Mar 2016)

this tank is awsome!!!


----------



## Lauris (31 Mar 2016)

Thank you all 

Sent from my D5803 using Tapatalk


----------

